# I need a home in Washington State...



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi everyone - A good friend of mine rescued a gorgeous kitty from a Walmart parking lot after seeing him there every day for a week. She and her husband would keep him, but they have three boxers and one of the dogs does NOT like the cat, in fact, would prefer to eat him for dinner. We would take him in ourselves, but our older kitty still has not forgiven us for bringing Monkey and Jet home over three years ago, and we don't want to upset the fragile truce our three cats have developed over the last three years.

He is near the Tacoma area, he's about 6-8 months old, has been taken to the vet and received all of his shots and been neutered. He's being kept in my friend's bedroom for now to keep him away from the dogs, but he REALLY needs a forever home. He's sweet, playful, and purrful. Please send me a PM if anyone is able to take him in and make him a part of the family.
























Thanks,
Andi


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

I know how hard it is to find a home for him. I rescued a cat recently from a CVS parking lot. I got lucky and a co worker's mom took her. I wish you luck. He is so cute.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Andi, I sent you a PM.


----------

